
Largest South-Korean Blockchain. Live Panel Discussion [video] - Nanocurrency
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90V8VzxgXmc
======
Nanocurrency
Do we have any Koreans here, to share how ICON is actually seen in their
country?

